# Tall Bucks



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

As most of you know, I added a new doe and her son to our herd back in July. They are both doing very well and I am quite happy with them. The buck's sire is from PromisedLand farm and out of GCH/ARMCH GoodDay SunShine *M, 2*D so nice, milky bloodlines there and I really like his dam's udder but he is quite tall for his age. He must be 18-19 inches (just a guess)and is not even 6 months yet! I'm a little worried. . . He is very handsome and I want to use him. Would you? His dam is not a very tall doe, she was a March '08 kid and is 20 inches. His sire, I did not get measurements on but he was a pretty tall boy, could have been at or over the height limit. Just curious what your thoughts are. Some photos below, also what do you think of his conformation? These are not "set-up" photos, just candid pics since he is not terribly friendly but getting better and I didn't have any help to hold him.
I like just about everything except I would give him a little more width in the hocks. When we first bought him, his withers could have been sharper but that has improved and looks just about perfect now. He reminds me of Roy when he was younger, except Storm has a little longer neck.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you like him and like his dam yes i would use him. Just because he may end up being too tall for standard doesnt mean his kids will be. There is only one way to find out. Breed him to a handful of does and see what you get. He may mesh genetically well with your does and you may never see a kid over height limit. 
brth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since the height standard for ND bucks is only 1 inch higher then does it isnt uncommon for a buck to go over height. Many good bucks have gone over height for show but still sire beautiful kids that stay under height.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...he's huge! He has some very nice lines and looks pretty nice so if the height thing is the biggest flaw with him, I would just use him on smaller or shorter does or does that don't come from tall lines. Or even use him on whichever does you want and see how the kids grow. I think it is most definately worth a shot rather than to not use him at all. :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You know- some of my bucklings grew REALLY fast REALLY quickly this year too, but now it seems like they have "stopped" growing now.
Maybe they had a big growth spurt and now they will just slow down and fill out? ray:

Look at Don Juan- I just took this picture the other day and he is only 7 months old here! :shocked: 
(I do think the picture makes him look bigger than he really is - I should measure him)









And here is Sal- this picture was taken back in July I think- which would have made him 4 months! (excuse my big fat knee- still swollen from injury and surgery back in June- bleck)









I am using both of them very heavily this year. Luckily for me I dont think most of my does are even close to the height limit (with the exception of a few that I am using smaller/shorter bucks for)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Addie. I hope he does slow down with the growing. . . How tall are you? Just so I can get an idea of how tall your bucks are. I almost always compare it to a person when I can't actually see the goat myself. . . 

All of our does are well-under the height limit. Our tallest doe is 21.5 inches and fully grown. I don't know if I will use him o Poppy as she is a fairly tall doeling. . . Thanks for the replies everyone. I will most definitely be using him - can't wait to see his kids!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I am 5'8 :wink:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Many of the Promisedland herd are tall goats. As was mentioned, just because a parent is tall doesn't mean the kids will go overheight. I sure wouldn't let those Sunshine genetics go to waste. I'd have no hesitation to use your boy.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If your does are at or very close to crossing the height requirements then no I wouldn't use him. However if your does are all well under the height limit for Nigerians then he would be a great buck to use. My does are all good sized, but not pushing the height limit by any means. So I would use a buck at or just over the limit.


----------

